# Seagull taking a rest



## Wren (Jun 2, 2016)

View attachment 29788


----------



## Goldfynche (Jun 2, 2016)

I'll see your seagull and raise you 1 heron


----------



## Falcon (Jun 2, 2016)

I see 'em both.   It's a draw.


----------

